# Barre d'adresse



## bokopsyko (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjours à tous je viens d'acheter un mac, et ma barre d'adresse a disparue . Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, et comme je ne m'y connais pas du tout j'aimerais savoir comment fait-on pour la remettre??

merci d'avance
boko.


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2006)

Qu'est ce que tu appelles la barre d'adresses ?


----------



## bokopsyko (18 Octobre 2006)

La barre ou l'on rentre l'adresse internet
ex : www.google.fr


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2006)

Dans Safari ?


----------



## bokopsyko (18 Octobre 2006)

Oui


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2006)

Au hasard : menu "Présentation", "Masquer la barre d'adresses" ?


----------



## bokopsyko (18 Octobre 2006)

Quand je clic sur "masquer la barre d'adresse" le grand espace gris qui est sensé contenir la barre d'adresse disparait mais  ela ne remt pas l'adresse...    C'est plus grave que ce que je pensai


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

bokopsyko a dit:


> Quand je clic sur "masquer la barre d'adresse" le grand espace gris qui est sensé contenir la barre d'adresse disparait mais  ela ne remt pas l'adresse...    C'est plus grave que ce que je pensai


Si c'est Safari qui a une défaillance, va dans :
Ton dossier utilisateur > Bibliothèque > Preferences.
Mets le fichier *com.apple.Safari.plist* à la corbeille.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour

A mon avis, il est possible que ce ne soit pas la "barre d'adresse" (i.e. tout l'espace gris, avec les boutons) qui a disparu, mais seulement la bo&#238;te d'&#233;dition de l'adresse, tr&#232;s probablement &#224; cause d'un Pomme+glisser malencontreux (c'est comme &#231;a qu'on la fait dispara&#238;tre normalement).

Dans ce cas, il suffit d'aller dans "Pr&#233;sentation"->"Personnaliser la barre d'adresse..." pour prendre la bo&#238;te d'&#233;dition et la glisser &#224; son emplacement.


----------



## bokopsyko (19 Octobre 2006)

Merci beaucoup ça y est ça marche merci a tous
surtout PA5CAL... j'avais du faire une fausse manipulation


----------

